# National Tarantula Day?



## hairmetalspider (Feb 20, 2008)

Is there any such thing?

Or Arachnid Appreciation Day or anything?

I seriously want an excuse to make a giant tarantula cake. Maybe make it look like a B.Smithi or a Versi!


----------



## Aarantula (Feb 20, 2008)

I think it should be Aug. 8th.... just to symbolize the date as 8/8. 

You know... because of the eight legs and all!  

We could make the first official day *8/8/08* !!! How cool is that!!! :clap:


----------



## Jason Vaughn (Feb 20, 2008)

I Like the idea of this


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 20, 2008)

Me too.

Well, for the record, everyone is invited over for a gianormous tarantula cake.

Little party hats will be available for the honorable t's.


----------



## Moltar (Feb 20, 2008)

8/8/08 is too far away, lol. Don't you have a spider's birthday coming up or something?


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 20, 2008)

I think 4/04 of every year should be. Represents 4 legs / Body / 4 legs ... plus its closer than 8/08


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 20, 2008)

Or..OR!

We could have a different holiday for each tarantula!

National Smithi Day!

National 'Hug Your Blondi' Day!

etc etc


----------



## penny'smom (Feb 20, 2008)

Lovin' it people!!!!!!  A much needed day of appreciation, whatever day it ends up falling on.


----------



## Mina (Feb 20, 2008)

I only see one problem, national Hug Your Blondi Day, would have to be followed by national Itch Week.  It could work though, drugstores could have specials on cortisone cream and benadryl.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 20, 2008)

It's the price we pay!

See!

This is already helping the economy!

Who needs Christmas, we have National Tarantula Day!

Let's hope they dont get big heads!


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 20, 2008)

Mina said:


> I only see one problem, national Hug Your Blondi Day, would have to be followed by national Itch Week.  It could work though, drugstores could have specials on cortisone cream and benadryl.


Absolutely Mina!  The ol' USI, United States Incorporated, involved and it's a sure thing!  I want a versi cake!!!!  I'll volunteer to be the Western Branch of T holiday support.


----------



## Moltar (Feb 20, 2008)

Mina said:


> I only see one problem, national Hug Your Blondi Day, would have to be followed by national Itch Week.  It could work though, drugstores could have specials on cortisone cream and benadryl.



Benadryl, hmmm.... maybe we could get Pfizer (makers of Benadryl) to sponsor the holiday?


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 20, 2008)

We could offer to do an ad for them.  Something like a person madly itching after holding a Blondi, then peaceful after using Benedryl.  I'm not volunteering, mind you.


----------



## Steveyruss (Feb 20, 2008)

Pet a Pokie day.

Love a Lividium day.


----------



## Tescos (Feb 20, 2008)

almost but not quite:-

click here


----------



## Andrew273 (Feb 20, 2008)

Tescos said:


> almost but not quite:-
> 
> click here


I vote we make that National T day too. It's close, partly established, and gives us enough time to get ready. Maybe space out our feedings differently and feed all our Tarantulas on that day. Oh the possibilities!


----------



## DrJ (Feb 20, 2008)

Steveyruss said:


> Pet a Pokie day.
> 
> Love a Lividium day.


Or howabout "poke" a Pokie day...but in a nice way. 

I'm still thinking 8/8/08 sounds like a good official start to an annual tarantula appreciation day.  Even if it is a little far off from now.


----------



## SuperRad (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm on board with the 08/08/08 too. If it's going to be the first T day ever, make it a once in a lifetime date right out of the gate. 

How do you go about starting a holiday or getting it recognized on calendars? If there are things like Talk Like a Pirate Day, Day of the Ninja, and National Scurvy Awareness Day, there should be a T day too. 

Great idea!


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 20, 2008)

SuperRad said:


> I'm on board with the 08/08/08 too. If it's going to be the first T day ever, make it a once in a lifetime date right out of the gate.
> 
> How do you go about starting a holiday or getting it recognized on calendars? If there are things like Talk Like a Pirate Day, Day of the Ninja, and National Scurvy Awareness Day, there should be a T day too.
> 
> Great idea!


Count me in.  Seriously.  We can all volunteer to remove tarantulas free of charge from people's yards who would otherwise kill them. (for those of us who live in T areas of course.)  We can involve pet shelters too, let them know we will adopt unwanted T's.  I'm in.

HEY!!! ------> Let's start making T shirts proclaiming the date!!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 20, 2008)

If someone finds info on how to legalize it, Id totally be willing to do the work.

Also, I call dibs on being the Midwestern Rep for National Tarantula Day. Ill throw a huge party and be can be cheesy and make everything tarantula themed.


----------



## matthias (Feb 20, 2008)

desertdweller said:


> HEY!!! ------> Let's start making T shirts proclaiming the date!!


That's very punny! 

8/8/08 is an awsome idea. It will be something to do other than watch the Olympics in China.


----------



## Aarantula (Feb 20, 2008)

*08/08/08*

WOW seems like my suggested date really is going over big with everyone!!!

:clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats so far away though- I want to make a cake now! 



Also, Im missing one of my slings. I think I over estimated his size and he snuck out. Now Im sad. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Truff135 (Feb 20, 2008)

...All the time!  I bet if you did a search of "escape" you'd probably find a ton of threads, so you're not the only one.  There's also probably some good tips on how to recover your little lost one.  Mostly it seems that they stay relatively close to where they escaped from - so begin searching in that area and look in every little crack/crevace/shadow you can think of, and radiate outward from there.  They very rarely ever wander far, so I doubt it's made it out of the room.  Good luck!!!
I think the Tarantula Day is a good idea!!!  Maybe if people saw that they're animals worthy enough to be celebrated, they'll try to learn more about them instead of freaking out.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 20, 2008)

I have convinced my Mom to accept them as her 'Grandkids'. Hehe.

Anyone find any information on how to make it a legal Holiday?

I vote for either 4/4 or 8/8. One is sooooo far away though!

I want to make a smithi cake!


----------



## bluegootty (Feb 20, 2008)

to me, everyday is T's day... i got to feed em and give mine T water...plus the clean up.. so pretty much everyday is T day(after mine kids sleep..)


----------



## SuperRad (Feb 20, 2008)

The opportunity for an 08/08/08 date won't come around for another hundred years (providing that in 2108 they use 08). 

I'd think that it'd be more important to establish a new holiday on a significant or special date as opposed to one that's close. Patience is a virtue. 

8/8/8 RULES! IMHO....


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 20, 2008)

Screw it, im making a cake this weekend.

And making little spidey party favors.

We can fight about the date later


----------



## squeaky10199 (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree with you guys, 8/8/08 is a great idea but like the person above said it wont come around for another 100  or so years! so it should be every year!


----------



## Aarantula (Feb 20, 2008)

What he meant was that that EXACT date won't come around for another hundred years. We would of course have it every Aug. 8th but just the official FIRST *National Tarantula Day* would be 08/08/08! That would just KICK @$$!!!! :clap:


----------



## -Sarah- (Feb 20, 2008)

We could just have a Monthly Tarantula day on the 8th of every month... Then have a _National_ Tarantula Day on 8/8? (IE: big bang - rivals 4th of July, but with things decorated with a spider motif instead of flags) There would be arachnid shows galore, huge inventory discounts, adult M. balfouri for $50  Yes, I can definitely see it.

hairmetalspider, I want pictures of that cake! :}  

-Sarah


----------



## matthias (Feb 20, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Screw it, im making a cake this weekend.
> 
> And making little spidey party favors.
> 
> We can fight about the date later


Yes but if you make the cake now it's going to be awfully stale by either date..   

If you, or anyone else, does make a cake, post pics so we can all see.

So what would one do on a National Tarantula Day to make is special?


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 21, 2008)

Aarantula said:


> I think it should be Aug. 8th.... just to symbolize the date as 8/8.
> 
> You know... because of the eight legs and all!
> 
> We could make the first official day *8/8/08* !!! How cool is that!!! :clap:


6 days after my birthday? that'd be pretty convenient!


----------



## fishwithoutabik (Feb 21, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> I have convinced my Mom to accept them as her 'Grandkids'. Hehe.
> 
> Anyone find any information on how to make it a legal Holiday?
> 
> ...


well, 4/4 could be the dress rehearsal for 8/8


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 21, 2008)

I just wanted 4/04 because it was closer. I will settle with 8/08... anyone want to make it to Alabama? I can host it here.


----------



## Corranthe (Feb 21, 2008)

Okay, I talked to a super-smart friend of mine who knows... well... something about how EVERYTHING works...  And there are apparently two basic ways to create your own holiday:

1:  An act of congress.  National Administrative Assistants Day was done as an act of congress.  This would require a whole lot of lobbying and would probably never be taken seriously.

2:  (The more viable option) is create the day out of popularity.  This kind of public relations campaign is how holidays like National Talk Like A Pirate Day came about.  

What we would need to do is have someone create a skeleton of a Wikipidia page... basically, a page saying that August 8th is National Tarantula Appreciation Day with just the very basic information.  And then a whole bunch of people (probably more AB members) would need to go and edit the page, each person adding more information to really flush the page out fully, so that it had something like a hundred different editors (this would keep the page from being deleted during Wiki's "cleaning" process where they get rid of made-up stuff.)  

THEN we would need people to create a Myspace page for National Tarantula Appreciation Day and other websites to link to the Wiki page as supporting documentation.  The word would also need to be spread far and wide so that the Wiki page and the supporting pages would get lots of hits.  If we could get it to the point that "National Tarantula Day" started showing up on the first page when you type "tarantula" into the Google search engine, that is when we will have won.


----------



## 7mary3 (Feb 21, 2008)

I support it. I'll definately celebrate on 8/8/08!


----------



## Profkrakatoa (Feb 21, 2008)

Aarantula said:


> I think it should be Aug. 8th.... just to symbolize the date as 8/8.
> 
> You know... because of the eight legs and all!
> 
> We could make the first official day *8/8/08* !!! How cool is that!!! :clap:


Cool!  I'm IN!


----------



## Profkrakatoa (Feb 21, 2008)

*T-Shirt*

Okay, who's designing the shirt??  Who is it that does that hysterical T-Keeper comic?  Is that Wicked?  We need an awesome shirt.


----------



## von_z (Feb 21, 2008)

Count me in too.  I even know the owner of a big embroidery/screenprinting company...........


----------



## Aurelia (Feb 21, 2008)

8/8 is my bf's birthday! XD  Spider day! What a great idea. Any excuse to make a spider cake!

Last year when I quit my job, my manager made me this cake (I worked in a bakery).


----------



## Mizerie (Feb 21, 2008)

You start the holiday on 08-08-08 so it's the birthday of the holiday then celebrate every year just like any other holiday.

Then when you make the myspace page 08-08-08 will be the birthday.:clap:


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 22, 2008)

von_z said:


> Count me in too.  I even know the owner of a big embroidery/screenprinting company...........


I was going to jump in and do this too.  Have a screen printer in town.  you wanna to in together and design??  PM me.  (I used to live in Nelson, NH)


----------



## clearlysaid (Feb 22, 2008)

I can do website if y'all want.  Let me know the domain I should register and I can get that going ASAP.  It's kinda lame but the domain "tarantulaappreciation.com" is available.  ...so is eighteight.org :?   What do you guys think?  oh... there's also options like doing something like a.rachnid.com........


----------



## von_z (Feb 22, 2008)

clearlysaid said:


> I can do website if y'all want.  Let me know the domain I should register and I can get that going ASAP.  It's kinda lame but the domain "tarantulaappreciation.com" is available.  ...so is eighteight.org :?   What do you guys think?


I like eighteight.org personally.  It sounds more official.


----------



## clearlysaid (Feb 22, 2008)

I like that, too... I think someone would read that and wonder what it was and then visit the site.


----------



## Akitayoji (Feb 22, 2008)

WOO HOO!  I would buy into that!  8/8/08 is the perfect date!  I would buy MANY T-shirts!

BTW, not to make anyone jealous or anything, but I am having a spider party tomorrow...spider cupcakes and all.  It is the 2nd meeting of MinnVerts (Minnesota Inverts).  It is a "BYOK" meeting (bring your own kid).  Educational and FUN!  I am excited to leave work early and go shopping for decor


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey hey! Let me in on this stuff, it was my idea! lol.

I seriously would totally host a  rather large party...it would be pretty awesomeness.

Is there any kind of charity for tarantulas we could support or do gatherings for?


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey hey! Let me in on this stuff, it was my idea! lol.

I seriously would totally host a  rather large party...it would be pretty awesomeness.

Is there any kind of charity for tarantulas we could support or do gatherings for?


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey hey! Let me in on this stuff, it was my idea! lol.

I seriously would totally host a  rather large party...it would be pretty awesomeness.

Is there any kind of charity for tarantulas we could support or do gatherings for?


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey hey! Let me in on this stuff, it was my idea! lol.

I seriously would totally host a  rather large party...it would be pretty awesomeness.

Is there any kind of charity for tarantulas we could support or do gatherings for?


----------



## clearlysaid (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, I got gung-ho and registered eighteight.org.  Now I just need to know what is the official name of this day and what y'all want on the website.


----------



## Moltar (Feb 22, 2008)

So... should it be arachnid day or tarantula day?

How's about "Arachnid Appreciation Day"?


----------



## SuperRad (Feb 22, 2008)

We need somebody clever to think of something as unique and funny as T.I.T.T.I.E.S to help build interest for the day.

Great work on getting the domain. I could prolly work on some flash stuff or help with HTML if ya'll need that kind of help.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Feb 22, 2008)

I want to help out, too, but I has no talent or special skills.


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 22, 2008)

*Myspace*

www.myspace.com/nationaltarantuladay

Go check it out .. I'm working on it.


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 22, 2008)

*Myspace*

double posted sorry

check it out though.


----------



## evilkarot (Feb 22, 2008)

The Myspace looks good. I've already requested friendship!! This is going to be awesome!!! I hope it actually works out. Heck, that talk like a pirate day worked, why not this?


----------



## clearlysaid (Feb 22, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> So... should it be arachnid day or tarantula day?
> 
> How's about "Arachnid Appreciation Day"?


I like Arachnid Appreciation Day because that doesn't exclude our international friends (like "national tarantula day" may)...   

I can change the title of the sites to anything, that's easy... if someone makes a logo for the sites, though, we would need a set name.


----------



## clearlysaid (Feb 22, 2008)

SuperRad said:


> We need somebody clever to think of something as unique and funny as T.I.T.T.I.E.S to help build interest for the day.
> 
> Great work on getting the domain. I could prolly work on some flash stuff or help with HTML if ya'll need that kind of help.


Awesome!  I dunno what everyone wants to site to look like so I dunno really what to do... but I'll def ask for some help once I know what is going on... of course if you have any ideas for what to do already we could get going with that.

Haha...  that would be great if we could come up with a funny, memorable name like that.  lol...


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 22, 2008)

Get Every Tarantula And Spider Something - Day


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 22, 2008)

*G.E.T.A.S.S day?*

Get Every Tarantula And Spider Something - Day


----------



## clearlysaid (Feb 22, 2008)

> Get Every Tarantula And Spider Something - Day


LMFAO!  That's pretty easy to remember.  :clap:


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 22, 2008)

*Name?*

Get Ever Tarantula And Spider Something


----------



## SuperRad (Feb 22, 2008)

halfwaynowhere said:


> I want to help out, too, but I has no talent or special skills.


You could always help out with your experiences with T's or give ideas for what to do on T day. If all else, word of mouth is great PR and will be much needed, so letting people know would help make this a real day.


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 22, 2008)

Get Every Tarantula And Spider Something


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 22, 2008)

*haha*

Get Every Tarantula And Spider Something


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 22, 2008)

*asdfad*

is arachnoboards messing up... its not letting me post anything it goes here.


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 22, 2008)

*asdfad*

is arachnoboards messing up... its not letting me post anything it goes here.

Database Error  	Database error
The Arachnoboards database has encountered a problem.
Please try the following:

    * Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
    * Open the www.arachnoboards.com home page, then try to open another page.
    * Click the Back button to try another link.

The www.arachnoboards.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## Corranthe (Feb 22, 2008)

Some thoughts for various sites on the topic:

You may want to add an opening essay on tarantulas/arachnids.  Something that discusses why they are important.  After all, if we want a day dedicated to them we have to be able to justify that with some facts.  Perhaps talk about how they help the ecosystem.  Maybe go into a bit of how many different kinds there are and where they are located.

Lots of pictures!  There are some amazingly beautiful pictures here on the boards.  I’m sure plenty of people would let you use them for the web sites if asked.  Part of making this a movement is making Ts more accessible to the every-day individual, so be sure to get bright, colorful, lively pictures that are so pretty they make you forget that you are looking at an “eight legged creepy-crawly”.  That is what has slowly won some of my friends over about my collection.  I post pictures of my babies and my friends are actually forced to admit that there is something pretty cool about them, even though they won’t get any themselves.

Lots of links to other useful sites and online articles might also be good.  But the most important part of the website is going to be the giant top banner talking about the special day that is dedicated to appreciation.


----------



## Corranthe (Feb 22, 2008)

Some thoughts for various sites on the topic:

You may want to add an opening essay on tarantulas/arachnids.  Something that discusses why they are important.  After all, if we want a day dedicated to them we have to be able to justify that with some facts.  Perhaps talk about how they help the ecosystem.  Maybe go into a bit of how many different kinds there are and where they are located.

Lots of pictures!  There are some amazingly beautiful pictures here on the boards.  I’m sure plenty of people would let you use them for the web sites if asked.  Part of making this a movement is making Ts more accessible to the every-day individual, so be sure to get bright, colorful, lively pictures that are so pretty they make you forget that you are looking at an “eight legged creepy-crawly”.  That is what has slowly won some of my friends over about my collection.  I post pictures of my babies and my friends are actually forced to admit that there is something pretty cool about them, even though they won’t get any themselves.

Lots of links to other useful sites and online articles might also be good.  But the most important part of the website is going to be the giant top banner talking about the special day that is dedicated to appreciation.


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 22, 2008)

clearlysaid said:


> Awesome!  I dunno what everyone wants to site to look like so I dunno really what to do... but I'll def ask for some help once I know what is going on... of course if you have any ideas for what to do already we could get going with that.
> 
> Haha...  that would be great if we could come up with a funny, memorable name like that.  lol...


YEHAW!!!!  Here we go!

Von_Z and I have the T-shirts covered from east to west.  As soon as we can come up with a logo or insignia we'll start cranking them out and sell them at a reasonable price.  We can all wear them and spread the news.  I'll put the web address on them too.  We could use some gorgeous photos for the web site, something non-threatening for arachnophobes. Think Ryan would donate some of his??  His latest pic of pokies was totally awesome. If I can get some photos I can make shirts with different species on them so everyone can wear their favorite.  Can also do one with scorp too.

-Sydney


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 22, 2008)

clearlysaid said:


> Awesome!  I dunno what everyone wants to site to look like so I dunno really what to do... but I'll def ask for some help once I know what is going on... of course if you have any ideas for what to do already we could get going with that.
> 
> Haha...  that would be great if we could come up with a funny, memorable name like that.  lol...


YEHAW!!!!  Here we go!

Von_Z and I have the T-shirts covered from east to west.  As soon as we can come up with a logo or insignia we'll start cranking them out and sell them at a reasonable price.  We can all wear them and spread the news.  I'll put the web address on them too.  We could use some gorgeous photos for the web site, something non-threatening for arachnophobes. Think Ryan would donate some of his??  His latest pic of pokies was totally awesome. If I can get some photos I can make shirts with different species on them so everyone can wear their favorite.  Can also do one with scorp too.

-Sydney


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 22, 2008)

YEHAW!!!!  Here we go!

Von_Z and I have the T-shirts covered from east to west.  As soon as we can come up with a logo or insignia we'll start cranking them out and sell them at a reasonable price.  We can all wear them and spread the news.  I'll put the web address on them too.  We could use some gorgeous photos for the web site, something non-threatening for arachnophobes. Think Ryan would donate some of his??  His latest pic of pokies was totally awesome. If I can get some photos I can make shirts with different species on them so everyone can wear their favorite.  Can also do one with scorp too.

-Sydney


----------



## clearlysaid (Feb 22, 2008)

Isaacboda said:


> is arachnoboards messing up... its not letting me post anything it goes here.
> 
> Database Error  	Database error
> The Arachnoboards database has encountered a problem.
> ...


Yeah, the poor board is hurting today.... 



desertdweller said:


> YEHAW!!!!  Here we go!
> 
> Von_Z and I have the T-shirts covered from east to west.  As soon as we can come up with a logo or insignia we'll start cranking them out and sell them at a reasonable price.  We can all wear them and spread the news.  I'll put the web address on them too.  We could use some gorgeous photos for the web site, something non-threatening for arachnophobes. Think Ryan would donate some of his??  His latest pic of pokies was totally awesome. If I can get some photos I can make shirts with different species on them so everyone can wear their favorite.  Can also do one with scorp too.
> 
> -Sydney


Quite awesome!  And for the website I can actually create a store for your goods if you'd think that would be needed.  



Corranthe said:


> Some thoughts for various sites on the topic:
> 
> You may want to add an opening essay on tarantulas/arachnids.  Something that discusses why they are important.  After all, if we want a day dedicated to them we have to be able to justify that with some facts.  Perhaps talk about how they help the ecosystem.  Maybe go into a bit of how many different kinds there are and where they are located.
> 
> ...


Great ideas!!  I'm not the most eloquent person so any donations of articles or essays to the site would be great.  tee hee...


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 22, 2008)

I dunno. 

I kind of like National Tarantula Day.

It sounds like an actual day versus just an appreciating day.
I also like the idea of it being specific to tarantulas.

Thats just me though. I just like the ring of it.

Or how about "Worldwide Tarantula Day"


----------



## clearlysaid (Feb 22, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> I dunno.
> 
> I kind of like National Tarantula Day.
> 
> ...


Worldwide works...  there's also "international" but I kinda like Worldwide... sounds a little more, uh, earthy.  lol...


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 22, 2008)

"Official Worldwide Tarantula Day"

I kind of like the idea of it being specific to tarantulas...makes it a bit more detailed and unique.

Me and 'clearysaid' are working on the site and obviously Isaac is doing the MySpace. So this is awesome!

Is someone doing tshirts?

I think we should make screen printed undies and sell them to profit a tarantula organization!


----------



## thedude (Feb 22, 2008)

i volunteer my pics lol i can alwase get one of my babies out and try and get pics of them or if you like some thing i have ask me about it.. i know there not as good as talkenlate's but still lol


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Feb 22, 2008)

Do we have a name yet? I like National Tarantula Day, or International Tarantula Day if we want to include those across the pond... Its simple, and says all it needs to say.
I want to make a logo! I am stuck at work for the next 6 1/2 hours, so if nobody else has done a logo by then, I'll try to come up with something...


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 22, 2008)

I vote for National or Worldwide.

I personally like worldwide, but it's up to everyone.

Also, totally random, but I just saw this tshirt that said "All my kids have fur" and had like puppies and such.... I vote we make those and have a giant fuzzy T on it.


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 22, 2008)

clearlysaid said:


> Yeah, the poor board is hurting today....
> 
> 
> Quite awesome!  And for the website I can actually create a store for your goods if you'd think that would be needed.
> ...


How about humorous anecdotes and stories that make people laugh instead of being afraid of spiders?  We could all tell our stupid mistakes


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 22, 2008)

If there's going to be a store... there needs to be a massive chat about the person in charge of it. And I say the donations and funds go to a charity.

Here are my ideas for the site:

-Donations/Store
-Tarantula classifications (With pictures, because it's unbelievable how many people think a tarantula is a single breed of arachnid.)
-Stories/Experiences
-Links and contacts for questions/care
-Updates on conventions and fairs


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 22, 2008)

This thread is getting so jammed!  I love it!!!!

I'll volunteer to keep a list of who is doing what so we can keep track:

Von_z:             T shirts
Desertdweller:  T shirts

web site coordinator:
etc:

PM me to get on the list!

WooHoo!!!!!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 22, 2008)

UPDATE:

So just so we're more organized, here's whose doing what:

Isaac has the MySpace page.

Me and Erica (clearlysaid) are doing the website

Now whose doing the tshirts? And whose making the logo?


So what me thinks what would be awesome is if people submitted links, photos, anything tarantula related and then me and erica will put it up. (And credit you of course!)


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 22, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> If there's going to be a store... there needs to be a massive chat about the person in charge of it. And I say the donations and funds go to a charity.
> 
> Here are my ideas for the site:
> 
> ...


Totally agrree!!!!!  hairmetalspider- you want to be the list person since you created the idea?  Didn't mean to step in here -- it's your baby, who do you want to handle this?


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh no man, it's all of our thing!

I just get excited 

But if it's cool with everyone, me and Erica are actually doing some planning for the site and have some awesome ideas and looking into rescues and funds and such. 

ANYONE WHO HAS PICTURES AND WANTS THEM UP, EMAIL THEM TO ME AND INCLUDE THE SCIENTIFIC AND COMMON NAME, YOUR T'S NAME IF YOU WANT IT, AND THE PHOTO TO LACOREDIOR@YAHOO.COM

Let's get this puppy started!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh oh oh.

And, because we're appreciating our fuzzy friends, if anyone has pictures WITH their tarantulas, that would be awesome!

Prove to people that theyre not just cage animals


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm volunteering to do some graphic stuff, but I need photos to work from.


----------



## clearlysaid (Feb 22, 2008)

halfwaynowhere said:


> I'm volunteering to do some graphic stuff, but I need photos to work from.


It would be awesome if you go do the logo...

and then Superrad can help us w/ the site... we're leaning towards a flash based landing page right now...


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 22, 2008)

clearlysaid said:


> It would be awesome if you go do the logo...
> 
> and then Superrad can help us w/ the site... we're leaning towards a flash based landing page right now...


Cool.  Here is what we have so far:

hairmetalspider/Erica:  Web site
Myspace?  Superad
T-shirts:  desertdweller/Von_Z
Logo: ?
Graphics:  halfwaynowhere

what else?


----------



## clearlysaid (Feb 22, 2008)

desertdweller said:


> Cool.  Here is what we have so far:
> 
> hairmetalspider/Erica:  Web site
> Myspace?  Superad
> ...


Superrad will prolly be helping w/ the website, too... I think Isaacdoba is the myspace guru at this point.  haha...

EDIT AS  OF SATURDAY MORNING: THIS THREAD APPEARS TO BE DONE FOR, IF YOU READ THIS PLEASE REGISTER AND POST HERE INSTEAD OF ON THIS THREAD.  It is the official forum for the day so we can get our suggestions posted there.  I don't want to detract from AB but at this point nothing anyone has to say is making it to this thread and we don't want info lost.  Hopefully the board can get fixed today.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Feb 22, 2008)

okay, so i have been doodling here at work, I can't wait until I get home and can work on my computer. For a logo I was thinking something along the lines of a NW species and an OW species sort of "holding hands", in front of the earth, emphasising the figure 8 shape of their bodies. More T's can wrap around on the sides. the NW and OW species can represent global unity, and all that...


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 22, 2008)

I gotta go buy food for my new slings!  I'll be off for a while.  If anyone wants to be on the list for volunteering, PM me and I'll send a confirmation back to you.  hiarmetalspider: EMPTY YOUR OLD PMs so we can PM you.  Your box is full!  Or is that just a glitch? :? 
-Sydney


----------



## Corranthe (Feb 22, 2008)

halfwaynowhere said:


> I'm volunteering to do some graphic stuff, but I need photos to work from.


The best way to do that is to do go through people's picture threads and if you see something you like, just PM them asking permission to use it.  

Graphically, it would be good to have some creative stuff as well.  Everybody loves a well-done "tarantula attacking the city" graphic.

It may also be worthwhile to create a secondary thread (or maybe there is already a thread burried somewhere that I don't know about) asking for people to post pictures of people holding tarantulas.  Nothing crazy or outlandish, just pictures of average people who clearly love their pets.


----------



## SuperRad (Feb 22, 2008)

clearlysaid said:


> It would be awesome if you go do the logo...
> 
> and then Superrad can help us w/ the site... we're leaning towards a flash based landing page right now...


As soon as we have a logo, ideas for content, and a launch date (for the page), I'd gladly work up a flash based web page. Which is totally crazy cause I'm currently up to my ears in finals right now, but this is fun (and actually what I'm in school for kinda). 

Some ideas for content:

A page with a list of scientific names and the typical common names they can be found under. (how many times have people been fooled by a generic name like fire tarantula)

A HUGE disclaimer page for people who know nothing about T's but are interested in getting one as a pet for some one else. Make sure they know about care requirements, what a death molt looks like, and explain that some times T's just don't eat. It'll prepare a lot of newbies and might make someone think twice before jumping into something they know nothing about. This portion shouldn't be overwhelming. 

Tarantula history/facts/misconceptions and myths


----------



## SuperRad (Feb 22, 2008)

I think I tried to post something that didn't work.

I'm all about workin' the flash and have some ideas for page content, but I'm not going to try to post till things return to normal. 

Don't get carried away without me, I want in on this!


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 22, 2008)

When I get home I will make a logo for Undies and Male wifebeaters.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm having a hard time viewing posts here, is it just me? I'm wondering if maybe we should take the planning over to the forums at eighteight.org?


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's a sort of primitive looking logo idea... My other idea was way too busy for a logo...


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 22, 2008)

*.*

Someone submit me a cute fluffy T throwing a mild threat pose.. front legs lifted and I will cartoonify it and make a ad.


----------



## 7mary3 (Feb 22, 2008)

I am lacking in any and all artistic talent so I'll be of absolutely no use in regards to a logo, but again, I'm very excited for our proposed day. I'm voting for international tarantula day. At any rate, keep up the good work, if you guys need help with anything, post it on here! I know that there's a lot of us viewing this thread that would love to be involved.


----------



## Mizerie (Feb 22, 2008)

Arachnid Appreciation Day. :? 
It's short and to the point.


----------



## Mrarachnid1st (Feb 22, 2008)

I like the idea.  You know if we really wanted to make this a REAL National Holiday/Appreciation Day, we can email our state Senators and Representatives and get that day approved.  The email would have to state reasoning behind such a Day to be approved.  Things like loss of habitat, benefits to humanity and the like but a National Tarantula Day could be on the calender for real.  Hell they do it all the time with other things.


----------



## Mrarachnid1st (Feb 22, 2008)

I like the idea.  You know if we really wanted to make this a REAL National Holiday/Appreciation Day, we can email our state Senators and Representatives and get that day approved.  The email would have to state reasoning behind such a Day to be approved.  Things like loss of habitat, benefits to humanity and the like but a National Tarantula Day could be on the calender for real.  Hell they do it all the time with other things.


----------



## Mrarachnid1st (Feb 22, 2008)

I like the idea.  You know if we really wanted to make this a REAL National Holiday/Appreciation Day, we can email our state Senators and Representatives and get that day approved.  The email would have to state reasoning behind such a Day to be approved.  Things like loss of habitat, benefits to humanity and the like but a National Tarantula Day could be on the calender for real.  Hell they do it all the time with other things.


----------



## Mrarachnid1st (Feb 22, 2008)

I like the idea.  You know if we really wanted to make this a REAL National Holiday/Appreciation Day, we can email our state Senators and Representatives and get that day approved.  The email would have to state reasoning behind such a Day to be approved.  Things like loss of habitat, benefits to humanity and the like but a National Tarantula Day could be on the calender for real.  Hell they do it all the time with other things.


----------



## Mrarachnid1st (Feb 23, 2008)

I like the idea.  You know if we really wanted to make this a REAL National Holiday/Appreciation Day, we can email our state Senators and Representatives and get that day approved.  The email would have to state reasoning behind such a Day to be approved.  Things like loss of habitat, benefits to humanity and the like but a National Tarantula Day could be on the calender for real.  Hell they do it all the time with other things.


----------



## von_z (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, I was gone for one day and this thread went crazy!  As desertdweller said, she and I are planning on doing the t-shirts, but we need logo ideas.  Also, I agree with hairmetal that if we are going to set up some kind of organized store, it is going to require a large amount of organization, because we could theoretically end up with more orders than we could fill, and somebody would have to front the funds to have potentially hundreds of shirts made.  Anyway, we would appreciate your input.  For now though, lets start getting some graphic ideas on paper.


----------



## von_z (Feb 23, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> If there's going to be a store... there needs to be a massive chat about the person in charge of it. And I say the donations and funds go to a charity.
> 
> Here are my ideas for the site:
> 
> ...


This site is FUBAR right now, so I don't know if this will post or not, but I agree that if the t-shirts desertdweller and I are working on are actually going to be sold through the new website, we will need some serious organization, because we may get swamped with orders.  Lets just start by coming up with a good design and Logo.  Any ideas would be great.  I know you artistic people are out there.


----------



## von_z (Feb 23, 2008)

I have tried to post 3 times already today with no luck, so hopefully this one will work.  I can't believe how crazy this thread has gotten!.  Anyway, desertdweller and I are planning on doing t-shirts (no pun intended), but we need input on design, logo, etc.  Also, as hairmetal said, if we are going to actually sell them through the site, we are going to have to get pretty organized in case we get swamped with orders.


----------



## Aarantula (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm posting on here... looks like it's working again.


----------



## Mrarachnid1st (Feb 23, 2008)

FYI...National Tarantula Day could be a physical reality.  Contact your state's US Senators and Representatives and request such a day.  It would have to have elements such as preservation, key points about loss of habitat, reasons a day of recognition would be necessary, why raising awareness is necessary, and the like.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 23, 2008)

Anything yet?


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 23, 2008)

*Panties*

Anyone have a colorful fluffy T doing a Threat posture I could photoshop into a cartoon. I'm trying to think of something cute for some panties. Maybe have it say... "This is gonna itch"


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Rich65 (Mar 1, 2008)

A good friend of mine nicnamed me "Itchy bitchy" he says I'm always bichting bout something. That would be great for a pair of panties?
Plus rimes with the old itsy bitsy spider thing.

RICH 08/08/65


----------



## nicks75 (Mar 1, 2008)

Isaacboda said:


> I think 4/04 of every year should be. Represents 4 legs / Body / 4 legs ... plus its closer than 8/08


I like this idea the best, mainly since its my birthday and as a present everyone can send me a tarantula! :}


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 1, 2008)

04-04 could be like... Hug a T day.

Then 08-08 can be Worldwide Tarantula Day


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Mar 1, 2008)

*T-shirts!!!!*

*As most of you know I am the one that is going to make the T-shirts...
I need to know numbers here.  Such as how many of you just want straight black different colored ones.  I am going to get a few tank tops for the ladies.  Baby blue and black are the choices so far.  What else would you all want*


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 1, 2008)

Hats would be cool.
I have no idea how these things work so I'm not sure how hard it would be to make hats.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Mar 1, 2008)

*hats*

hats are too expensive to do for some reason.  Let just stick with shirts and maybe I will add something like a wrist band or something.

8)
Kris


----------

